# Kynast bicycle



## HairyHaggler (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Everyone 

I have a kynast bicycle which looks like it is a 70s ladies bicycle with dynamo front and rear lights. It is a 3 speed with the shift leaver on the frame. I was wondering how much something like this was worth? 

I have searched the internet to see if i can find others for sale but there are none around.

CAN ANYONE HELP?

Thanks

Rob


----------



## bricycle (Jul 24, 2012)

If those are 700c wheels someone would want them. Typically with a seat they go for $30-$50 at flea markets.


----------

